

Google Chrome’s Developer Tools Improve - stanleydrew
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/google-chromes-developer-tools-improve.html

======
frisco
I love the second comment on the post. I can't imagine a tenth of what Google
has to deal with every day.

~~~
patio11
Google seems to have an internal myth that all customers are "that guy" and
that therefore the only solution to customer support is /dev/null.

------
jasongullickson
I hoping for this just last night, when I was happily debugging in Chrome but
had to switch to Safari for it's richer debugging tools.

The most interesting thing to me about Google at the moment is their pace,
hopefully they can maintain it.

~~~
peregrine
Wasn't long ago that Chrome was announced and bare bones. And now it has many
if not all the features of the competitors, without the baggage.

------
tvon
Are these improvements added via Chrome or are they improvements to the WebKit
Inspector?

~~~
blasdel
The majority of these features have already existed in the upstream WebKit
Inspector for several years, but because they ripped out the original
javascript implementation to replace with V8, the Chrome people couldn't use
any of it.

------
al_james
What would be great is the ability to edit javascript and then save the edited
file somewhere. Otherwise I can see alot of copy and paste in my future!

------
weaksauce
Does anyone here know why the scrolling speed in osx is not as smooth as
safari?

------
apphacker
The ability to edit the JavaScript will go a long way to make debugging
easier.

